# Feeling pregnant on Clomid?!?!



## mismas (Jul 20, 2015)

This is maddening. I have never EVER in my life experienced one single symptom of PMS, had no idea what it meant to have sore breasts, forget the slight increase before AF. Hell no.

Then I get on Clomid. Two weeks into my second cycle, my bra size of the past 15 years suddenly feels like I'm falling out of it. So I go and buy a bigger bra. It fits PERFECTLY. Three days later? I'm falling out again. Badly. People are starting to comment on the size of my breast. Meanwhile, I'm discovering the true meaning of 'sore breasts' and it isn't a pleasant one. My nipples darkened. I was dead tired, to the point where people were noticing my new and 'improved' speed in life. For the first time in forever, I had to excuse myself out of surgery to go pee. Needless to say, I had 10+ 'suggestions' and 'offers' to get my betaHCG checked (easy to do working in a hospital).

And then AF arrived right on schedule. 

Seriously? I get to have side effects that mimic early pregnancy? Really? Can I please vomit before my next AF too? Pretty please?

#rant over


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ah mismas the joys of clomid!
Its been alot of years since i was on it, but i remember the symptoms very well, one month i would of laid £1000 on it that i was pregnant! when af arrived i just didnt believe i wasnt, and i did about 5 tests, it really messed with my body and my head, it also gave me the most awful mood swings, i dont suffer pmt, but omg i was evil!
Its so easy to say ignore the symptoms,but when you want something so badly and you start feeling different, its impossible to ignore, sending hugs hun    i hope you have a better month next month 


poppy xx


----------



## mismas (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, this time it was insane tiredness, rather than the big boobs. And yes, I'm currently entertaining Aunt Flo. And yes, I'm supposed to take Clomid tomorrow. One problem, though: in four days, I've seen maybe 5 drops of actual blood, all else was some brown goo (sorry, TMI, I know). This is so very weird, I'm genuinely scared (not scared. yes scared. not scared.) I might take Clomid pregnant and somehow mess up my one chance. So yes, I'm peeing on a stick tomorrow morning, after already coming to terms with this cycle's failure once. I know it'll be negative, and yet I dread seeing the negative, and I know I'll feel like crying all weekend, but I don't dare not test, not when my period is so incredibly wonky.


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Definately do a test to double check hun, clomid really does do odd things, brown is old blood, i usually get that for a day or two before full flow af arrives, i will keep my fingers crossed its not af tho!!!    good luck hunni 


poppy xx


----------



## mismas (Jul 20, 2015)

So... I've had my six cycles of Clomid, of course I'm not pregnant. I was supposed to see someone at our infertility center next month, but since i am/will be out of the country until the end of April, they somehow squished us in for end of December. I have mild hyperprolactinemia (given my job, I'd say I'd be surprised if I didn't have it), so that may be behind my probable anovulatory cycles. SO has a very high percentage of morphologically wonky swimmers, but then, his total count and moving count are so high, that the absolute number of perfectly good spermatozoa is still probably enough. Gyn said to wait for a repeat sperm count, before we decide whether he's fine, less fine or not at all fine. Meanwhile, I'm supposed to get a HSSG and a repeat prolactin, and then we'll see where things lead. 

Yes, it'll be four months before we can try again, or before we get anywhere in the evaluation/treatment process. Yes, I'm annoyed.

Meanwhile... did any of you experience a complete breakdown of your cycle after you went off Clomid? I was always regular at 28 days and always lost a lot of blood, on or off BC, since I was about 13. Now? Cycle length all over the place, and I lose, in total, maybe half the blood that I would normally lose on my first day. I'm not happy with this development; the one thing I had going for me until now was a nice thick welcoming endometrium, These days, I suspect it's not quite as comfy and snuggly for a blastocyst.


----------

